
Homemade CPU and 8bit computer with discrete logic - eterps
https://old.reddit.com/r/electronics/comments/dslwtc/i_finished_the_ultimate_homemade_cpu_and_8bit/
======
2rsf
Amazing and takes me back to my high school project's days. But I must ask-
why ??

~~~
eterps
He explains it quite well further down in the thread:

As you said, from an educational standpoint, most students(some of my
colleagues last year at least for example) were kind of missing that you are
not "programming" an FPGA, but rather describing the circuit. Furthermore,
when you add conditional statements(if, else if) , you completely lose track
of how it's being implemented and therefore you are not really learning
digital design(in my opinion).

Of course doing everything with discrete logic also has its disadvantages,
like being time consuming and expensive, but when doing so, you really know
how every digital block communicates with the other and learn true digital
design.

Anyway, I think both discrete logic and FPGAs should be taught in college. The
former as an introduction and the latter as the standard industrial way of
doing things nowadays efficently.

